
Why computer science graduates can’t talk themselves into jobs - tim333
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/aug/07/computer-science-graduates-victims-dirigiste-education
======
benaston
A weak piece that, more than anything else, serves to highlight the sorry
state of journalism in the paid-for media.

